# Canon Mount Adapter EF to RF Mount shipping soon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 16, 2020)

> One of the hardest pieces of Canon photo gear to get your hands on right now is the EF to RF mount adapter. This little $99 piece of kit is important to a lot of new EOS R5 and EOS R6 shooters.
> Our exclusive affiliate partner Adorama is showing an availability date of September 25, 2020. So you should probably get on your next preorder list as soon as you can if you want one of these things as soon as their available.
> *Canon Mount Adapter EF-EOS R at Adorama*



Continue reading...


----------



## puffo25 (Sep 16, 2020)

i just got the EF to R/RF with the ring so i can also adjust on the adapter the lens aperture and so on.
I guess it is similar to what this article say, it is just a bit more expensive because it has the ring built in. Am I correct?

andrea


----------



## degos (Sep 16, 2020)

Or, you know, any other Canon stockists...


----------



## SteveC (Sep 16, 2020)

puffo25 said:


> i just got the EF to R/RF with the ring so i can also adjust on the adapter the lens aperture and so on.
> I guess it is similar to what this article say, it is just a bit more expensive because it has the ring built in. Am I correct?
> 
> andrea



Yes. As far as I know, the standard (no control ring) adapter retails for about $100 and the one you're talking about retails for $200. (And I, too, bought the control ring version, since I like more physical controls.)

But I think this is the one without the control ring.


----------



## B_Mourning (Sep 16, 2020)

Wild. I would have thought the adaptor with the ring would be more so in demand for sure.


----------



## gbc (Sep 16, 2020)

B_Mourning said:


> Wild. I would have thought the adaptor with the ring would be more so in demand for sure.


yeh i have the adapter ring and I really don't want to get an adapter without it. It was on stock on Amazon a couple weeks ago but I hesitated and missed it unfortunately.
Still, $200 IS a little steep.


----------



## B_Mourning (Sep 16, 2020)

gbc said:


> yeh i have the adapter ring and I really don't want to get an adapter without it. It was on stock on Amazon a couple weeks ago but I hesitated and missed it unfortunately.
> Still, $200 IS a little steep.


Ah dude thats sour.
$200 is a bit for what it is, i think i paid $150 for mine but I mean... $4000 R6, $6000 R5 (after tax in canada) whats another $50-$100 haha. I hope your successful is finding one for yourself soon!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 16, 2020)

I ordered some "In Stock" refurbished adaptors, billed to CC and long since paid for. They now show as backordered and its been several weeks. I'm about to endure calling to complain. US credit card rules say you can't charge a card unless you ship in 30 days or obtain a waiver.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 16, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I ordered some "In Stock" refurbished adaptors, billed to CC and long since paid for. They now show as backordered and its been several weeks. I'm about to endure calling to complain. US credit card rules say you can't charge a card unless you ship in 30 days or obtain a waiver.



Definitely complain. I went from "backordered" to "processing" on a refurb order, and apparently, if a refurb goes from backordered to processing, there's a glitch in the software that causes the order not to actually be processed. I found this out yesterday (it wasn't an adapter, it was a 24-105 f/4L with an RP as an accessory  ).


----------



## dwarven (Sep 16, 2020)

I don't usually order camera gear on Amazon, but they came through with the basic adapter. Got one a couple days ago, along with the new battery. Just waiting on the R6 now


----------



## VICYASA (Sep 16, 2020)

Worthless piece of metal for me... I got all RF glass. Keep it moving...


----------



## bbasiaga (Sep 16, 2020)

I'm half thinking of buying one now for when I eventually get an R camera. Silly I know. I doubt they'll stop making them, and eventually they'll be commonly in stock. 

-Brian


----------



## SteveC (Sep 16, 2020)

bbasiaga said:


> I'm half thinking of buying one now for when I eventually get an R camera. Silly I know. I doubt they'll stop making them, and eventually they'll be commonly in stock.
> 
> -Brian



I did precisely that back in March or so (actually I opted for the control ring, and went refurb), and I am glad I did. But I knew I'd be getting an R5 as soon as possible. If you're thinking it might be one or two years before you do this, then in your shoes, I'd wait.


----------



## snappy604 (Sep 16, 2020)

good to know, I still need one


----------



## zampi1! (Sep 16, 2020)

This is a good piece of equipment for us that can't afford the new RF glass. However, for those of us that have a 70-200 2.8 IS USM L version II lens, in the R5 and R6 manual, this lens is not compatible for the 12 fps speed. Only the version III is. Hopefully Canon will do a firmware upgrade to fix this.


----------



## calfoto (Sep 16, 2020)

Curiously enough all the Canon adapters as well as the R5 & R6 seem to be available for purchase on Canon's website...


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 17, 2020)

B_Mourning said:


> Wild. I would have thought the adaptor with the ring would be more so in demand for sure.



It would be interesting to learn how many R users actually depend on the control ring on the lens. (Not just imagine it would be nice to have.)


----------



## SteveC (Sep 17, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> It would be interesting to learn how many R users actually depend on the control ring on the lens. (Not just imagine it would be nice to have.)



I'm not an R user but rather an R5 user (I'm going to guess you don't care which RF camera, but in case you do care, now you know to disregard this or not). I assigned mine to the aperture. Most people I hear talking say they put the ISO on it, but it seems intuitive to me to control the aperture on the lens, after all it's a big diaphragm in the lens itself.

That being said I don't muck with my aperture much; under most circumstances I shoot wide open. I'd certainly not do so for landscapes or if I ever decided to do a waterfall blur.


----------



## B_Mourning (Sep 17, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> It would be interesting to learn how many R users actually depend on the control ring on the lens. (Not just imagine it would be nice to have.)


Full transparency, i got mine for the nice to have option, I've converted most of my glass to RF but am still waiting(hoping) on a few RF variants to release (100mm macro rf for example) ive gotten use to the ring and wouldn't want it any other way now.


----------



## gambo1953 (Sep 17, 2020)

Ordered and have since received the Viltrox version of the control ring adaptor...Now all I need is the R5 itself...


----------



## vrpanorama.ca (Sep 17, 2020)

Told you so, being able to order does not mean shipping. I am still waiting for my July order...


----------



## Fast351 (Sep 17, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> It would be interesting to learn how many R users actually depend on the control ring on the lens. (Not just imagine it would be nice to have.)



I use mine to change between eye detect and other AF modes (primarily single spot). It works really well for that. 

I wish the eye detect type was settable via a custom button but sadly it is not.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 18, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> It would be interesting to learn how many R users actually depend on the control ring on the lens. (Not just imagine it would be nice to have.)


I don't use the ring for my only RF lens (35mm f/1.8). I also have a Viltrox adapter with control ring that is easier to use but I don't use it either. I think that many would like the Viltrox, its much easier to find with your fingers and has definite clicks that are subtle but they do work and you can count them if a click actually translates to some value.

I also have the basic Canon adapter which I do use


----------



## J’s Pic (Sep 18, 2020)

zampi1! said:


> This is a good piece of equipment for us that can't afford the new RF glass. However, for those of us that have a 70-200 2.8 IS USM L version II lens, in the R5 and R6 manual, this lens is not compatible for the 12 fps speed. Only the version III is. Hopefully Canon will do a firmware upgrade to fix this.


Thanks for the heads up...I’m well invested in EF glass, but it seems I need to inventory what lenses will work well with my canon r6 when it arrives.
money is tight for additional glass, but 12fps is one of the reasons I upgraded.
Hopefully a firmware upgrade can fix this.


----------



## eosuser1234 (Sep 18, 2020)

Ordered the ring control adapter and Drop in filter version back in early July, both have their purposes. Both were reasonable prices back then as well.


----------



## CanonOregon (Sep 20, 2020)

Fast351 said:


> I use mine to change between eye detect and other AF modes (primarily single spot). It works really well for that.
> 
> I wish the eye detect type was settable via a custom button but sadly it is not.


What body is your information based on? R5 or R6?


----------



## CanonOregon (Sep 20, 2020)

J’s Pic said:


> Thanks for the heads up...I’m well invested in EF glass, but it seems I need to inventory what lenses will work well with my canon r6 when it arrives.
> money is tight for additional glass, but 12fps is one of the reasons I upgraded.
> Hopefully a firmware upgrade can fix this.


Someone posted this list of lenses in regards to your question, from 'Canon Europe'-


](High-speed continuous shooting+), the EF lenses with which 12 shots per second is possible are as follows (as of July 2020).

EF24mm f/2.8 IS USM
EF28mm f/2.8 IS USM
EF35mm f/1.4L II USM
EF35mm f/2 IS USM
EF40mm f/2.8 STM
EF50mm f/1.8 STM
EF85mm f/1.4L IS USM
EF100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM
EF300mm f/2.8L IS II USM
EF400mm f/2.8L IS II USM
EF400mm f/2.8L IS III USM
EF400mm f/4 DO IS II USM
EF500mm f/4L IS II USM
EF600mm f/4L IS II USM
EF600mm f/4L IS III USM
EF8-15mm f/4L Fisheye USM
EF11-24mm f/4L USM
EF16-35mm f/2.8L III USM
EF16-35mm f/4L IS USM
EF24-105mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM
EF24-105mm f/4L IS II USM
EF24-70mm f/2.8L II USM
EF24-70mm f/4L IS USM
EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM
EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS III USM
EF70-200mm f/4L IS II USM
EF70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS II USM
EF70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USM
EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM
EF200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4x
EF-S24mm f/2.8 STM
EF-S35mm f/2.8 Macro IS STM
EF-S10-18mm f/4.5-5.6 IS STM
EF-S15-85mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM
EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM
EF-S18-55mm f/4-5.6 IS STM
EF-S18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM
EF-S18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM
EF-S55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS STM

When the Shutter Mode is set to [Electronic]During continuous shooting, if the following conditions are satisfied, high-speed continuous shooting (maximum burst of 20 shots per sec.) is performed.


The lens is set to maximum aperture except for when using an EF-S lens*.
*For details on the lenses, see "List of lenses that the continuous shooting speed of max. approx. 20 fps less likely to decrease".


The continuous shooting speed may change in response to the shutter speed, aperture, aperture status during continuous shooting, subject conditions, brightness (shooting in a dark environment, etc.), type of lens, etc.
List of lenses that the continuous shooting speed of max. approx. 20 fps less likely to decrease This is the list of lenses that the continuous shooting speed of max. approx. 20 fps is less likely to decrease (as of July 2020).

RF15-35mm F2.8 L IS USM
RF24-70mm F2.8 L IS USM
RF24-105mm F4 L IS USM
RF24-240mm F4-6.3 IS USM
RF28-70mm F2 L USM
EF14mm f/2.8L II USM
EF20mm f/2.8 USM
EF24mm f/1.4L II USM
EF28mm f/1.8 USM
EF35mm f/1.4L USM
EF50mm f/1.2L USM
EF50mm f/1.4 USM
EF85mm f/1.2L II USM
EF85mm f/1.8 USM
EF100mm f/2 USM
EF100mm f/2.8 Macro USM
EF135mm f/2L USM
EF135mm f/2L USM + Extender EF1.4x III
EF135mm f/2L USM + Extender EF2.0x III
EF200mm f/2.8L II USM
EF300mm f/2.8L IS USM
EF300mm f/2.8L IS II USM + Extender EF2.0x III
EF300mm f/4L IS USM + Extender EF1.4x III
EF300mm f/4L IS USM + Extender EF2.0x III
EF400mm f/4 DO IS USM
EF400mm f/4 DO IS II USM
EF400mm f/4 DO IS II USM + Extender EF2.0x III
EF400mm f/5.6L USM
EF400mm f/5.6L USM + Extender EF1.4x III
EF400mm f/5.6L USM + Extender EF2.0x III
EF500mm f/4L IS USM
EF500mm f/4L IS II USM
EF500mm f/4L IS II USM + Extender EF2.0x III
EF600mm f/4L IS USM
EF600mm f/4L IS II USM
EF800mm f/5.6L IS USM
EF800mm f/5.6L IS USM + Extender EF1.4x III
EF800mm f/5.6L IS USM + Extender EF2.0x III
EF8-15mm f/4L Fisheye USM
EF16-35mm f/2.8L III USM
EF16-35mm f/2.8L II USM
EF16-35mm f/2.8L USM
EF16-35mm f/4L IS USM
EF17-40mm f/4L USM
EF24-105mm f/4L IS II USM
EF24-105mm f/4L IS USM
EF24-70mm f/2.8L II USM
EF24-70mm f/2.8L USM
EF24-70mm f/4L IS USM
EF28-105mm f/3.5-4.5 II USM
EF28-300mm f/3.5-5.6L IS USM
EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM
EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM
EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM + Extender EF2.0x III
EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS III USM
EF70-200mm f/2.8L USM
EF70-200mm f/4L USM
EF70-200mm f/4L USM + Extender EF1.4x III
EF70-200mm f/4L USM + Extender EF2.0x III
EF70-200mm f/4L IS USM
EF70-200mm f/4L IS II USM
EF70-200mm f/4L IS II USM + Extender EF1.4x III
EF70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS II USM
EF70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 DO IS USM
EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM
EF200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4x
EF200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4x + Extender EF1.4x III
EF200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4x + Extender EF2.0x III
EF200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4x: With built-in Ext.1.4x + Extender EF1.4x III
EF200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4x: With built-in Ext.1.4x + Extender EF2.0x III

They also have lists of what lenses are compatible with 100% af area and IBIS and focus shifting, lenses which support slow focus transitions and which lenses are exposure variable with electronic shutter.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 20, 2020)

CanonOregon said:


> Someone posted this list of lenses in regards to your question, from 'Canon Europe'-
> 
> 
> ](High-speed continuous shooting+), the EF lenses with which 12 shots per second is possible are as follows (as of July 2020).
> ...



Seems to me a list of lenses that will NOT work well would have been shorter...but in any case J's pic should be reassured.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 29, 2020)

Reference number: xxxxx
Product: EOS R5

Dear Alan,

Thank you very much for sending us your application for the CPS EOS R REWARD OFFER!

We are pleased to confirm that your application has been successfully validated and we will now endeavour to send your gift within the following 45 days.


----------



## vrpanorama.ca (Sep 30, 2020)

Still do not have my EF=RF adapter after made the order three months ago. I am getting frustrated


----------



## Momto3miracles (Sep 30, 2020)

vrpanorama.ca said:


> Still do not have my EF=RF adapter after made the order three months ago. I am getting frustrated


I ordered from Ritz camera on Monday and it shipped today. I canceled my preorder at B&H.


----------



## vrpanorama.ca (Dec 1, 2020)

Five months later I finally received today my ND adpater ef-rf. This is the unit that was so difficult to get since June


----------



## vrpanorama.ca (Jan 4, 2021)

Anybody experiences issues with the EF-RF drop in filter with some of the lenses? My canon 40mm stm does not work (no automatic function, no data transfer with this lens ). It seems to me that the set of lens available is different than the other adapters?


----------



## koenkooi (Jan 5, 2021)

vrpanorama.ca said:


> Anybody experiences issues with the EF-RF drop in filter with some of the lenses? My canon 40mm stm does not work (no automatic function, no data transfer with this lens ). It seems to me that the set of lens available is different than the other adapters?



I haven't noticed any issue so far, all lenses I tried on the RP and R5 worked just like they did on my 7D.


----------



## vrpanorama.ca (Jan 6, 2021)

After all, you have to attach them carefully otherwise some lens do not automatically work with my R6. When this happens I pay more attention to the procedure and it works. So I hope this will help others


----------

